# APC Spy- Anyone try this feature?



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Do you find yourself hitting the refresh button repeatedly to see if there's been any new posts? op2:

Wouldn't it be nice to be able to leave APC up on your screen and automatically see the posts as they come in? The APC Spy feature lets you do this.

Using Ajax technology, the page automatically refreshes without you having to do anything. Just open up the APC Spy page, sit back and enjoy seeing new posts come in "real-time".


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

I tried this feature. If it's possible, could you add a way of selecting the last page of multi page threads. I like to follow the picture/development threads and they get quite long. I guess I could open the thread and select last page from there.

Thanks for this great feature. It keeps me from having to click New Posts all the time.
dale


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Yup. It's cool. I like it.


----------



## Marilyn1998 (Sep 13, 2006)

Ok, I give. WHere do you find the APC spy page??? I can oly find it through the link here in your post!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

It is in the box beside the big red thermometer at the top of the page.


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

That's a really cool feature!!!!

I'm guilty of refreshing every like 3 seconds. I do it with my e-mails too hahaha probably some type of OCD.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Wooooaaaahhh.... that's kind of weird..... I guess I'm still a bit of a luddite when it comes to real-time stuff. But yes, it beats hitting the refresh button.

I don't know though. It gives me a weird feeling in my tummy - I'll give it some time and maybe I'll like it more.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol. Nifty...I SEE YOU! Kinda stalker-ish though.


----------



## lailastar (Aug 28, 2006)

This is seriously hot. I love this feature!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Its great, but as Sarah mentioned it will take some getting used to.


----------

